# Nipples :3



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My pregnant mouse has just got her nipples today. 
She is 4 months old and this is her first litter. How long between nipples and birth usually?
Sorry im so impatient im jut wondering if its in the next 2 days.
So excited thats all :lol: She is also a golfball if that helps anyone.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

It will be in the next week <3


----------

